# Taxes for expat living in Ecuador



## Lonepine

I'd appreciate it very much for anyone's comments or advice on this topic. Do I have to pay US taxes while living and earning an income in Ecuador? Can an American earn an income (working) in Ecuador without some kind of special permit? Thanks folks!


----------

